# Bluetooth speaker with TV



## Lola2001 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello,

My husband is going deaf so I want to put a speaker behind his head on a shelf so he won't have to put the tv so loud. I don't want wires so I figure a bluetooth speaker would accomplish this. 

I currently have a Samsung soundbar with a subwoofer (HW-E450). It does not have bluetooth. It is hooked up to a Sony TV (KDL-46W4100). It is not a smart TV.

I would ideally like the soundbar speakers and the bluetooth speaker to work simultaneously if this is possible. I'm not sure how to go about setting up something like this or what equipment I would need.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly the simplest solution may not be the cheapest. Sonos makes a good mid range sound bar that can be linked with other Sonos speakers to wirelessly play audio from one speaker to another. Typically this is done for multi-room audio but it should serve you're needs. 

Denon's heos line is the same concept. 
--- 

Another solution if your husband is good with it would be to get a pair of wireless headphones. Assuming your TV has a headphone jack on the side (that doesn't interrupt the digital audio from your TV to the sound bar you already have) or analog audio out on the back... Or if this is only needed for cable TV then just connect the headphones to the cable/sat box as opposed to the TV. 
--- 

You're asking for a device like this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P24XKS8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_x6XMwbSAQXSSE 

You would (hypothetically) pair this to a Bluetooth speaker of your choice. 

I would highly suggest looking into Sonos as opposed to the two other solutions. 

Good luck


----------



## Lola2001 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. 

So if I'm understanding you correctly I would need either a soundbar that comes with bluetooth speakers - where the bar and the speakers would play at the same time. You recommend Sonos. 

OR

The bluetooth transmitter you sent the link for - I would hook to the TV's headphone jack and then purchase separate bluetooth speakers? If that is the case how would I know that the soundbar sound will still play when the jack is plugged in? Do they all do that? 

My husband doesn't want to wear earphones...this is the problem, lol.

Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Lola2001 said:


> Thank you for the reply. So if I'm understanding you correctly I would need either a soundbar that comes with bluetooth speakers - where the bar and the speakers would play at the same time. You recommend Sonos.


Close, Bluetooth isn't really what matters; Sonos and Heos both use your home's wifi for communication and can link multiple speakers together. 



> The bluetooth transmitter you sent the link for - I would hook to the TV's headphone jack and then purchase separate bluetooth speakers? If that is the case how would I know that the soundbar sound will still play when the jack is plugged in? Do they all do that? My husband doesn't want to wear earphones...this is the problem, lol. Thanks


Some TVs kill other audio outputs when headphones are plugged in. Others just turn off the TV's speakers. Grab some earbuds and plug them in to test.


----------



## Lola2001 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you for your help. I will test out the tv and get back if I need more information


----------



## Lola2001 (Jan 17, 2016)

I plugged ear buds into the audio jack on the back of the tv and I could hear nothing. I'm not sure if that means that the jack is defective - I didn't even know it was there, or if the purpose is for something else. I guess if that doesn't then I am unable to use a bluetooth set up, is that correct?

Edit - after looking in the manual I have found that the audio jack in the back of the tv is for a computer. So it seems as if I do not have one. I assume this means that I would need a soundbar system with a separate bluetooth speaker....??


----------

